# Constanza Mozart



## Mozartlover (Dec 3, 2011)

I was wondering if there are others who share my poor opinion of Constanza Mozart.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

In what respect?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Mozartlover said:


> I was wondering if there are others who share my poor opinion of Constanza Mozart.


Nope, from what I've seen in paintings, she was a pretty cute lookin' gal.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

violadude said:


> Nope, from what I've seen in paintings, she was a pretty cute lookin' gal.


I doubt that's what "Mozartlover" is referring to. In any case, get ready for his misogynistic rant about how Stanze didn't love Wolferl enough or didn't get pregnant enough or didn't keep Wolferl's manuscripts (or any other facts that he found in Wikipedia, Amadeus, the Onion etc. etc.)


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> I doubt that's what "Mozartlover" is referring to. In any case, get ready for his misogynistic rant about how Stanze didn't love Wolferl enough or didn't get pregnant enough or didn't keep Wolferl's manuscripts (or any other facts that he found in Wikipedia, Amadeus, the Onion etc. etc.)


I know. I was trolling. I thought you of ALL people would know that haha


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

violadude said:


> Nope, from what I've seen in paintings, she was a pretty cute lookin' gal.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

violadude said:


> I know. I was trolling. I thought you of ALL people would know that haha


I'm a law-abiding, respectful citizen now. Ever since I flipped that smirk upside down, it all changed. I no longer troll.


----------



## Mozartlover (Dec 3, 2011)

With due respect to Mozart, there is every reason to believe Constanze Mozart was a notorious liar. As such, that situation may have contributed to Mozart's early death, if not also that of her second husband, Georg Nikolaus von Nissen.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mozartlover said:


> I was wondering if there are others who share my poor opinion of Constanza Mozart.


Not me.....


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> I'm a law-abiding, respectful citizen now. Ever since I flipped that smirk upside down, it all changed. I no longer troll.


That's too bad.


----------

